# OK... I have absolutely, positively got to change...SOMETHING!



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

little bit of back weight got me going to where I wanted to be ! (for today) yesterday I was all over I added a little bit of weight on the riser holding steady freddy !!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Unless your bow is out of time....or your equipment is crap.

The changes need to be made to you.........


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

PA.JAY said:


> little bit of back weight got me going to where I wanted to be ! (for today) yesterday I was all over I added a little bit of weight on the riser holding steady freddy !!





Yea... that's where my focus will be tomorrow. I've got about a 30" Doinker rod with about 8oz on the end of it right now. That's not cutting it. I need to get more consistent, and some stabilizer mods would help with that. I've also got glare, and reflection issues in some rare situations with the scope, so I have to try something there too. In some lighting situations the pin just about disappears. On a 65 yard targer today I had the sun shining on a green bush behind me that was reflected perfectly on my lens... pretty much blending in perfectly with my green pin Getting an 19 or 18 at 65(apparently a sweet spot yardage) isn't generally uncommon for me, but the 16 I got today....


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Unless your bow is out of time....or your equipment is crap.
> 
> The changes need to be made to you.........


So... you've never made equipment changes that resulted in improvement to your scores?

I shot some pretty long, and short 20s today.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Shoot a Hoyt, it REALLY worked for me. Othar than that, your equipment needs to be tuned. I was shooting 6 inch groups at 20,40 and 60. I couldnt figure out what I was doing. The bow was tuned, I could not figure it out. So I brought it into B&B Archery and asked Steven to figure it out. It was as simple as a blade. I had a 10 thousanth on it and he put a 12 thousanth. Easy as that. I was really disgusted with archery, not being able to shoot and when I had time it was crap. Now I just have to tune the arrows a bit more and its on!


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I went the other way took the backer blade out instant straight up & down misses . not some left right every bad shot is me now & the good part is I know it's me ! not the bow that helps alot ! O ya last week I had the same setup with the weight started shooting bad took the weight off . this week started shooting bad put the weight back on! ever notice when you get a new anything you shoot great untill you get use to it & you back where you started . thats me ..


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

You have got to put in string time and not just go out to a shoot once and awhile and expect to improve your scores! You should probably get with someone that can practice with you and that can help you work on your game as well as tweaking your bow. We can only help a little at the shoots because most of the time we are in our own zone of shooting. It's hard to pay attention to someone else when your concentrating on yourself. One thing I can tell you is you have got to be consistent. You have got to do everything the exact same way every time. Shot execution is important. If you practice perfect shot execution the rest comes easy.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'll second what the Great and Wise Hornet says. Of course, it's ALWAYS THE EQUIPMENT


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

xpuncher said:


> You have got to put in string time and not just go out to a shoot once and awhile and expect to improve your scores! You should probably get with someone that can practice with you and that can help you work on your game as well as tweaking your bow. We can only help a little at the shoots because most of the time we are in our own zone of shooting. It's hard to pay attention to someone else when your concentrating on yourself. One thing I can tell you is you have got to be consistent. You have got to do everything the exact same way every time. Shot execution is important. If you practice perfect shot execution the rest comes easy.


I'm shooting every chance I get.
I shot today. I'll be shooting again tomorrow too. 
If I could set up a back yard range I'd be shooting every day.
Some of it is me, but I know some of it is the set up too.
The cams are in time, and the centerline is as good as I can get it. Maybe someone else could do more with it, but it's certainly not so far off that it's holding me this far down.

Good shooters that have watched me are convinced that I need some serious stabilizer changes, and like I said, my scope is great in most situations, but it has caused me to drop points in some others.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> Shoot a Hoyt, it REALLY worked for me. Othar than that, your equipment needs to be tuned. I was shooting 6 inch groups at 20,40 and 60. I couldnt figure out what I was doing. The bow was tuned, I could not figure it out. So I brought it into B&B Archery and asked Steven to figure it out. It was as simple as a blade. I had a 10 thousanth on it and he put a 12 thousanth. Easy as that. I was really disgusted with archery, not being able to shoot and when I had time it was crap. Now I just have to tune the arrows a bit more and its on!


I've got an 05 Protec XT2000 with spirals.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

If you are thinking stabilizer than ask those that you can practice with to try theirs. I for one do not like the Doinkers because they have too much forward weight that causes to much forward rollover for me. i like a bow that sits vertical when the bow is held in one hand while not being drawn. May need some back weight also. This is something that you really must play with. I personally like the Bernies control Freak because that is what makes my setup steady. But I am really not the one that should be giving advice. You need to find a shooter that shoots great scores (545 +) Good Luck


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> So... you've never made equipment changes that resulted in improvement to your scores?
> 
> I shot some pretty long, and short 20s today.


Maybe some slight improvement...but not drastic. 

Step 1 is to check all the obvious stuff...draw length...timing...nocking point...etc. If all that checks out, Step 2 is to look in the mirror at the *REAL* culprit. 

By the way, your scores are fairly consistent. Many times you hit a point where your scores plateau...and it takes extra practice and effort to get to the next level. Been there...done that. Good Luck and be positive.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Maybe some slight improvement...but not drastic.
> 
> Step 1 is to check all the obvious stuff...draw length...timing...nocking point...etc. If all that checks out, Step 2 is to look in the mirror at the *REAL* culprit.
> 
> By the way, your scores are fairly consistent. Many times you hit a point where your scores plateau...and it takes extra practice and effort to get to the next level. Been there...done that. Good Luck and be positive.


I've been shooting some pretty tough tough courses too(Mayberry, and Anne Arundel), so maybe that figures into it a bit, but I don't think it's much of the issue. I'm going out to the gun club this afternoon with my bow, all my accessories, and some 3" stickers on my block 4x4 today and work on some things.


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm going the other way. I'm taking poundage off.

Currently set up for 53# and 28 targets killed me, the last 7 were a real effort to the point I didn't care. 

I was lucky in that the last 2 hunters were at the same place on the same course. 1st up with 45# = 488 and yesterday with 53# = 481. So I'm going to 48# for a lot more control, and will just have to be more carefull on pin placement.


----------



## Ace Ventura (Feb 20, 2009)

To become a child of light one must turn on the light inside one's self and chase away all rodents and roaches which may be left eating out of the pizza box that was left overnight after an all night meditation session.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> So... you've never made equipment changes that resulted in improvement to your scores?
> 
> I shot some pretty long, and short 20s today.


That isn't what I am saying......but like MD said. Not really. 

There is a difference in getting the right equipment to make the bow feel the way you want it. If you need or want help tweaking the Pro weight wise shoot me a PM 

But If your high is in the 500 range....dropping down to a few points even down to a 494 isn't a huge drop. We all have good days, ok days, and crappy days. A few weeks a go I almost shot a 530 with NO MARKS when I got on the course..... I dropped 9 points on the 80 and bunnies because of it.....then a couple weeks ago with marks I had a crap day and shot a 518. Ish happens.

If you are hanging were you are.....you will gain more by learning to play the game and working on your shot. 

AAA is a nice course....love it. But IMO it's not overly tough....so I wouldn't say that your ups and downs have anything to do with the course.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That isn't what I am saying......but like MD said. Not really.
> 
> There is a difference in getting the right equipment to make the bow feel the way you want it. If you need or want help tweaking the Pro weight wise shoot me a PM
> 
> ...



AAA is a really nice course. They've put a TON of work into it
Hey BH... I'm gonna eat some humble pie here... wanna watch?

I had off work today, so at about noon I headed for the range. I did a walk back tune on the bow(again) and everything looked OK with the shot placement. I shot some arrows at 20, and hit 8 out of 10 Xs. At 30 I hit six of ten, and on a field target they'd have all been 5s.
Then I steped back to 40, and things got a little goofy. I could shoot 6 arrow, put 4 in the spot, and one or two would go left, then one or two would go right. At this point I'm thinking it's me, so I shot a few more, and it happened again. Now when I did the walk back I shot three at 20, three at 30,and three at 50, and it looked OK, so what was going on here?
I started looking the bow over very carefully, and found nothing visibly wrong. everything was tight, and solid... then I nocked another arrow... and noticed the tip was 3/4" to the left of my stabilizer. Hmmm... how did my stabilizer get crooked? The walk back was good, so the rest had to be right... right? I looked the stabilizer over, and found that it wasn't crooked. My arrow was.... but then how could it tune like it did?
At that point I figured that this has got to be part, or most of my problem.
What I did then was to line up my top cam with the tip of the stabilizer, and adjusted the rest to put the arrow centered directly in between. 
Now every arrow I'm shooting at 40 is in a very tight group 8" to the right of the X.
Keep in mind that this stuff is all new to me. At this point I know re-sighting it in from 10 to 80 isn't going to work with the rest being moved that much... so I started looking for some other way to adjust the bow so the arrows get back on center at 40. It took awhile, but I found an adjustment for the level on the sight. Gee... I wonder if that would do it? I lossened the screw, and tipped the sight a bit to the right, tightened it up again, and shot three arrows... between the spot, and the last group. DAMN!... could it be that easy? I moved the level again, and after some really fine tweaking I was punching the center of the spot again. The RobinHood cost me an arrow too!
I walked up to 20, and it was still on. I walked back to 60, and it was on there too. It looks like that's the one point that I was missing out on just because I didn't even know it was there. I was tuning the bow with the sight out of level, so the rest wasn't level, which made most of my shots OK, but some were doing things I couldn't acount for... until today.
It was apparently all about the danged bubble!
So... how did I get a 19 on a 45 yard downhill yesterday? 
Lucky... I guess.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Glad to see that you've found some ways to tighten it up! Here's a couple of thing I will throw out to try. They may not make anything better and may make things worse, but gathering knowledge about what works for you is what's important....

Sounds like you got the centershot working, that's a great start.

Make sure you have a rock solid routine when you set your hand into the bow. This is something I learned from Diane Watson while watching her shoot. It's the exact same motions everytime which leads to consistency. I really found the loop I put on my quiver belt to hold the bow by the came really helped.

Check to see if the sight is level because if you have even the slightest uphill or downhill, not having that bubble right is going to hurt you.

After you have it set right, make sure you use it!

Check your arrows with a spin tester....especially check your nocks!

Check the timing on your cams....slight changes here make a big difference!

If you have some good shooting buddies around, get out with them and asked to shoot some of their equipment for a couple of shots. Sometimes you'll stumble on to something you like or realize what you like about what you have.

Have your buddies look at your form and shot and give you their thoughts. I'm lucky enough to have a bunch of guys and gals around who don't mind helping me get better. This may mean that you end up buying pizza or beer, but it's the best investment you will make!

SB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> AAA is a really nice course. They've put a TON of work into it
> Hey BH... I'm gonna eat some humble pie here... wanna watch?
> 
> I had off work today, so at about noon I headed for the range. I did a walk back tune on the bow(again) and everything looked OK with the shot placement. I shot some arrows at 20, and hit 8 out of 10 Xs. At 30 I hit six of ten, and on a field target they'd have all been 5s.
> ...



:chortle: Glad you figured it out....find someone with a sight level and slap that sucker on there. Or buy one....

as a side note.....ALL HOYT'S center shot should be set at 3/4"....then go to tuning. If it's really off from there more then a click or two one way or the other....something is off with your grip or the setup. :wink:

I set mine there....paper tune just to make sure that nothing funky is going on....then group tune. But of course I usually check my sight to make sure it's level first :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Glad to see that you've found some ways to tighten it up! Here's a couple of thing I will throw out to try. They may not make anything better and may make things worse, but gathering knowledge about what works for you is what's important....
> 
> Sounds like you got the centershot working, that's a great start.
> 
> ...


Scott, thanks. The spiral cams I have do have timing marks on them, and while the limbs are very close to being centered between the marks, the spacing on the inside, and outside is the same on both cams, so they are OK.
As for shooting other folk's bows... tough for me to do. I'm a lefty.
I try very hard to be consistent with my grip.
All this fine tuning, and honing will be out the window soon because I'm picking up a new set of Hinkystrings from Randy Hinkleman at the Hillbilly shoot on July 4.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> Scott, thanks. The spiral cams I have do have timing marks on them, and while the limbs are very close to being centered between the marks, the spacing on the inside, and outside is the same on both cams, so they are OK.
> As for shooting other folk's bows... tough for me to do. I'm a lefty.
> I try very hard to be consistent with my grip.
> All this fine tuning, and honing will be out the window soon because I'm picking up a new set of Hinkystrings from Randy Hinkleman at the Hillbilly shoot on July 4.


When you get to the range, see if you can try out some other stabilizers. If I remember correctly, you have 8oz on the front stabilizer. That's a half pound!! If that is on the end of a 30" stabilizer, that's going to be a little heavy out there. I would think that around 2-4oz would be good and then if it is like any other Hoyt I've seen or shot, get some weight onto the riser and a v-bar system. BH turned me on to the getting some weight onto the riser and my shooting has been much better since!!!!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: Glad you figured it out....find someone with a sight level and slap that sucker on there. Or buy one....


Having a sight level at the range would have been nice instead of having to tune to level.
I'll have one the next time I get to the bow shop.



> as a side note.....ALL HOYT'S center shot should be set at 3/4"....then go to tuning. If it's really off from there more then a click or two one way or the other....something is off with your grip or the setup. :wink:
> 
> I set mine there....paper tune just to make sure that nothing funky is going on....then group tune. But of course I usually check my sight to make sure it's level first :wink:


I'm shooting again Sunday if someone close enough is hosting field.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> AAA is a really nice course. They've put a TON of work into it
> Hey BH... I'm gonna eat some humble pie here... wanna watch?
> 
> I had off work today, so at about noon I headed for the range. I did a walk back tune on the bow(again) and everything looked OK with the shot placement. I shot some arrows at 20, and hit 8 out of 10 Xs. At 30 I hit six of ten, and on a field target they'd have all been 5s.
> ...




*Bubble??......LUCKY??............sorry.....it's all about the B U B B L E!!!!

Heck I shot for over a year without one!!!*


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Bubble??......LUCKY??............sorry.....it's all about the B U B B L E!!!!
> 
> Heck I shot for over a year without one!!!*


Lady... you are indeed a character. :nod: :hug:

I bet you use one now... right?

I'm just sitting wondering how many experienced archers are reading that post and saying... _"WELL... DUH!!!"_

Honestly, I always thought they were there as a tool to use for consistency, but never knew they were a tool for tuning.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Steve, 
Bring your bow, and come visit for an afternoon I will get you set up right. I have all the tools, and gadgets here at the house, and I know that bow inside, and out.

A couple of cam tweaks, and a bit of time setting your second, and third axsis will definately add points to your game. 
The biggest lesson I have learned in the past year is in Field archery close enough is never "close enough" when talking about your level and/or axises. You really need to take the time and get those perfect or your gonna loose quite a few points out the left, and right of the dot.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> Hey Steve,
> Bring your bow, and come visit for an afternoon I will get you set up right. I have all the tools, and gadgets here at the house, and I know that bow inside, and out.
> 
> A couple of cam tweaks, and a bit of time setting your second, and third axsis will definately add points to your game.
> The biggest lesson I have learned in the past year is in Field archery close enough is never "close enough" when talking about your level and/or axises. You really need to take the time and get those perfect or your gonna loose quite a few points out the left, and right of the dot.


I might just do that sometime after the Hillbilly. I've got new strings ordered from Randy, so putting alot of effort into cam timing at this point would be crazy just for one or two shoots. 
Looks like *Southern Maryland Archers* is shooting this Sunday, the 21st and *Harford Bowmen* is shooting the following Saturday which I'll miss because I'm working that day. The SMA shoot will be my only chance to get another score before the Hillbilly, so I'm planning to be there for that.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's how my cams are timed now. Like I said, they aren't perfect, but they are evenly out, and within the efficiency marks. Timing them closer to the center of the marks might give me a little more valley, but I don't think it's going to effect the nock travel much.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If you are going to shoot the bow....it makes since to set it up right NOW. Not after you get new strings....it would take someone that knows what they are doing 5 mins to get the cams in time for you...and another 5 mins to level your sight. 

As for your cam pics....that isn't how you time a cam....those aren't a single cam. Those marks are PERFORMANCE marks and are used for setting cam rotation...timing the cam needs to be checked at full draw.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Got it BH. I'll try and get to a bow shop this week.

One other change I made yesterday;
My scope is a CBE model TH3, which I do generally like. When I got it the pin was set behind the lens away from the shooter. Reflections in the lens were definitely effecting my view of the pin.
With the way the sight is designed, the flange that holds the pin on the back, and the flange that holds the lens on the front are interchangable, so I swapped them around, and now have the pin in front of the lens. I also changed the fiber from .010 green to .019 red. I know that this would have made a big difference on that 65 field at AAA this weekend, and likely a few others too. With the reflections in the lens I could see the target, but not the pin. That ain't happening again with the way it's set up now.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

2005Ultramag said:


> AAA is a really nice course. They've put a TON of work into it
> Hey BH... I'm gonna eat some humble pie here... wanna watch?
> 
> I had off work today, so at about noon I headed for the range. I did a walk back tune on the bow(again) and everything looked OK with the shot placement. I shot some arrows at 20, and hit 8 out of 10 Xs. At 30 I hit six of ten, and on a field target they'd have all been 5s.
> ...



Well--------it seems simple--------with 9,480 post's

You just need more time at the range ---""SHOOTING""

and less time at the key board 

Cuz you aren't getting it from here

I'll bet you'll GET IT from there------SORRY but out there you must think for yourself 

Nothing personal here----I see it all the time----people can read it over and over-----and not get it------

But if you do it and do it ------pay attention------YOU WILL GET IT

To us guilty party's-----Good shoot'n


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

C Doyle 88 said:


> Well--------it seems simple--------with 9,480 post's
> 
> You just need more time at the range ---""SHOOTING""
> 
> ...


On the surface it looks like you could be right, but guess what... I've learned a ton of stuff by posting here, and more importantly... reading the responses.
As I said before, I'm still relatively new to field archery, and this game calls for some extra fine tuning over and above what's required for hunting, or even 3-D where all the shots are between 20-50 yards.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

C Doyle 88 said:


> Well--------it seems simple--------with 9,480 post's
> 
> You just need more time at the range ---""SHOOTING""
> 
> ...



Utterly the most useless post ever....practicing with faulty equipment is not going to help anything unless you are shooting blank bales with your eyes closed!

Going out there and just to "do it and do it" wrong is the reason why the majority of archers are on this site. No one magically gets it right the first time and most of us, including myself, got more than a few things wrong when we started. Coaching, fundamentals, knowledge, practice....maximize your time!

I don't know how many times I have heard people say "...you just need to shoot more...". If you don't know how to shoot free throws, do you think standing at the line and lobbing them up is going to help? Go ask Shaq how thats worked out for him......:embara:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I might just do that sometime after the Hillbilly. I've got new strings ordered from Randy, so putting alot of effort into cam timing at this point would be crazy just for one or two shoots.
> Looks like *Southern Maryland Archers* is shooting this Sunday, the 21st and *Harford Bowmen* is shooting the following Saturday which I'll miss because I'm working that day. The SMA shoot will be my only chance to get another score before the Hillbilly, so I'm planning to be there for that.




Kill 2 birds with one stone. You would drive right past Hinkyland on your way to my place. stop and pick up the strings, we'll slap them on, and get everything set up all in one shot.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> Kill 2 birds with one stone. You would drive right past Hinkyland on your way to my place. stop and pick up the strings, we'll slap them on, and get everything set up all in one shot.



I'd love to do that, but I'm planning to pick up the strings at the Hillbilly shoot. I doubt I'll have time to get the strings, and get with you before then. About my only chance would be my next day off... which is next Monday.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I'd love to do that, but I'm planning to pick up the strings at the Hillbilly shoot. I doubt I'll have time to get the strings, and get with you before then. About my only chance would be my next day off... which is next Monday.




lol I know busy world. 
I'm here all the time if you get a chance, and want to slip off for the afternoon come on over.

But if I were you I would look into buying a sight leveling device before the hill. Most likely alot of the problem is your axises are all out of whack. I can't think of a place where your axis might cost you more points than on the hill so I would want to have that fixed before the 4th.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> lol I know busy world.
> I'm here all the time if you get a chance, and want to slip off for the afternoon come on over.
> 
> But if I were you I would look into buying a sight leveling device before the hill. Most likely alot of the problem is your axises are all out of whack. I can't think of a place where your axis might cost you more points than on the hill so I would want to have that fixed before the 4th.


I've got to be pretty danged close right now, but fine tuning it before then will certainly be on my list of MUST DO things. I'm going to shoot Southern Maryland with it set up as it is and see what happens there. I'll be off that following Monday, so if things don't go well I'll be shooting, and adjusting again.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Utterly the most useless post ever....practicing with faulty equipment is not going to help anything unless you are shooting blank bales with your eyes closed!
> 
> Going out there and just to "do it and do it" wrong is the reason why the majority of archers are on this site. No one magically gets it right the first time and most of us, including myself, got more than a few things wrong when we started. Coaching, fundamentals, knowledge, practice....maximize your time!
> 
> I don't know how many times I have heard people say "...you just need to shoot more...". If you don't know how to shoot free throws, do you think standing at the line and lobbing them up is going to help? Go ask Shaq how thats worked out for him......:embara:


You know Scott----I think you're correct-----

I do sometimes think I'm truely wasting my time----and should be just 'shooting'

Oh wait ----I said that already

Good shoot'n all


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> I've got to be pretty danged close right now, but fine tuning it before then will certainly be on my list of MUST DO things. I'm going to shoot Southern Maryland with it set up as it is and see what happens there. I'll be off that following Monday, so if things don't go well I'll be shooting, and adjusting again.


You won't be able to tell if your axis is off at Southern Maryland that course is as flat as a tabletop!!!! No angles what so ever up, down, or side hill!! If your off Monday you should go out to Harford Bowman. Then you can check axis we have about everything you'll run into (10 degrees downhill to 7 degrees uphill and plenty of side hill). I would definitely stop by Autumn sky and get them to put it on a jig! You can try the find a level door jam trick and set it that way. Hold it against a jam parallel and set your bubble then rotate it up and down and check both positions. That will give you a start but if you torq your bow ( and everyone does some I don't care who you are!) Your going to have to make some fine tune adjustments in the field.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

xpuncher said:


> You won't be able to tell if your axis is off at Southern Maryland that course is as flat as a tabletop!!!! No angles what so ever up, down, or side hill!! If your off Monday you should go out to Harford Bowman. Then you can check axis we have about everything you'll run into (10 degrees downhill to 7 degrees uphill and plenty of side hill). I would definitely stop by Autumn sky and get them to put it on a jig! You can try the find a level door jam trick and set it that way. Hold it against a jam parallel and set your bubble then rotate it up and down and check both positions. That will give you a start but if you torq your bow ( and everyone does some I don't care who you are!) Your going to have to make some fine tune adjustments in the field.


I've been to Harford Bowmen, and you're right... getting a good flat footing on many of those targets there is... well ... a challenge.
The thing is that I'm not a member, so I'd be trespassing if I were there on Monday.

The door frame trick would work(never even thought of that), and I'll try that tonight just to see where the sight level is, but I'm not going to change anything just yet since it was actually shooting consistent Monday when I finished up with it. That was all on level ground though.

I'll shoot SMA Sunday as I planned, and stop by Autumn Sky early Monday afterward regardless of how I score, see what I've got with the current setup, and then go shoot it again that afternoon to get a feel for any changes that might need to be made that morning in the shop. Either way come Monday I will be practicing with it again. 

Thanks xpuncher.


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Well we're are always looking for new members and the yearly fee is only $35. It is also in the park so we really can't stop anyone from walking up the hill and shooting. If you are a member you get a key and can drive up the hill, and you get a key for the bathrooms. Our targets usually start getting beat up at the bottom come the end of August from people trying to get their hunting rigs together.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

xpuncher said:


> Well we're are always looking for new members and the yearly fee is only $35. It is also in the park so we really can't stop anyone from walking up the hill and shooting. If you are a member you get a key and can drive up the hill, and you get a key for the bathrooms. Our targets usually start getting beat up at the bottom come the end of August from people trying to get their hunting rigs together.


That's cheap enough for sure. Been considering Vingt Neuf because it's so close to me, but I've also had to watch what I spend recently because of my job situation.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

xpuncher said:


> You won't be able to tell if your axis is off at Southern Maryland that course is as flat as a tabletop!!!! No angles what so ever up, down, or side hill!! If your off Monday you should go out to Harford Bowman. Then you can check axis we have about everything you'll run into (10 degrees downhill to 7 degrees uphill and plenty of side hill). I would definitely stop by Autumn sky and get them to put it on a jig! You can try the find a level door jam trick and set it that way. Hold it against a jam parallel and set your bubble then rotate it up and down and check both positions. That will give you a start but if you torq your bow ( and everyone does some I don't care who you are!) Your going to have to make some fine tune adjustments in the field.


Spent the better part of three hours with Inside X last Monday. I picked up a scope that is far better suited to field, and put my 3-D scope aside. He reset my rest, fine tuned the center line, and that was only the beginning. After watching me shoot for he did some tuning on the limbs which got me holding alot more steady... ALOT!
Went to Vinght Neuf Sunday and shot much better. I shot a 19 or 20 on half the course, but also let a few too many other targets beat me up. looks like I've got something else to work on this week that should make a big difference in my consistency. Gotta break a bad habit, so I'm setting up the block4x4 in the clubroom tonight, and concentrating on that one issue. Once I get a new habit in place of the old one my consistency should improve quite a bit.


----------

